# Are 20700/21700 batteries worth it?



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

So I’m looking at a single battery 18650/20700/21700 mod and was wondering if spending the extra on the bigger cells is worth it or just stick with my current 18650’s and use the adapter? 

the bigger cells are quite pricey from what I’ve seen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I’m looking at a single battery 18650/20700/21700 mod and was wondering if spending the extra on the bigger cells is worth it or just stick with my current 18650’s and use the adapter?
> 
> the bigger cells are quite pricey from what I’ve seen.



Apart from the extra weight and size 21700's are brilliant for battery life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/1/21)

21700 are just bloody awesome, it will feel like you are switching to a dual battery mod if you are currently using 18650

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/1/21)

In general 2 x 18650 batteries will last a bit longer than 1 x 21700/20700 battery. A single 21700 mod is definitely more compact though. 

Something like a Pulse X with a dual coil RDA makes so much of sense; big 21700 battery that lasts forever, built in squonk bottle and lightweight and compact. Come to think of it, I don't know why I don't have one of these???

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I’m looking at a single battery 18650/20700/21700 mod and was wondering if spending the extra on the bigger cells is worth it or just stick with my current 18650’s and use the adapter?
> 
> the bigger cells are quite pricey from what I’ve seen.



Stuck an 18650 in my Furyan with the adapter, Tauren (yes, Tauren) Solo RDA on top, ±0.4Ω.... the 18650 was just not enough to drive that RDA even on mid-range ohms and the power and flavor dropped with every hit I took... got myself a 21700 and it made one hell of a difference, on performance and battery life. So if you are going for the option of a mod that can take a 21700, get yourself a 21700 to go with it. If you are going to use it to replace your NCV2 (which you used all day long), you will need the 21700 to carry you through the day, single 18650 wont last.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/21)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/1/21)

Short answer: Yes

Long answer:

*What is a 21700 battery?*

21700 batteries are rechargeable lithium-ion cells that are used to power various devices like flashlights and vaping accessories. Similar to other lithium-ion cells, the 21700 battery is named after their dimensions to identify size and compatibility quickly. The exact size is 21mm in diameter and 70mm in length. One crucial factor to remember is that 21700 batteries can be both protected and unprotected.

For this reason, it is essential to do your research when choosing brands; some may provide both protected and unprotected cells. Many people consider 21700 batteries an upgrade from the usual 18650 battery that you see in flashlights or other high drain devices. These batteries have even been used to power hybrid and electric vehicles.

*What is the difference between a 21700 battery and a 18650 battery?*

Many wonder what the most significant difference between a 21700 battery and a 18650 battery. From a physical aspect, it is simple; the size is the difference. 21700 batteries are slightly larger than 18650 batteries. Both come in flat top and button top forms. However, one is smaller than the other. Being that the 21700 battery is slightly larger, it will also provide more energy/power and runtime. One thing to consider here is the mAh of these batteries. mAh's on 18650 batteries will range from 2000 up to 3500. On 21700 batteries, you can expect mAh's to range between 3000 up to 5000 mAh's. You may see advertising for 18650 batteries that claim to have up to 9000 mAH. However, it would be wise to be skeptical of such claims. Batteries that claim to have higher mAh's than what the average is usually are not protected or cannot provide that amount of power. We recommend spending some time doing research and buying a lithium battery from a reputable brand.

*Are all 21700 Batteries the same?*

No, not all 21700 batteries are the same. Some of these lithium-ion cells may be protected, while others may be unprotected. Most protected 21700 batteries include PCB and overheat protection. These protection methods help the battery from overcharging or overheating. Unprotected batteries are more dangerous since they do not have this preventative protection. Two other differences in 21700 batteries are the build and mAh's. Some 21700 cells will come in flat to versions, while others will go in now button top versions. They also have different ranges of mAh's, some lower some higher.

*Other than flashlights, what other products use 21700 batteries?*

Many products use 21700 batteries, including cars, electric bikes, and vapes. Since 21700 batteries can provide more power, they are becoming a more conventional battery among electronics, including flashlights. Longer runtimes on various electronic devices have gained the attention of many modern companies. Fenix, a flashlight manufacturer, currently has three flashlights that are 21700 battery compatible that were released this year. These new flashlights have higher lumen outputs and longer runtimes compared to there 18650 flashlight predecessors. The Fenix PD36R model even has a USB type-c port so you can charge the 21700 inside the flashlight, no need for a separate charger.

Fenix also sells 21700 batteries. Currently, they have the 5000 mAh model, which is priced at $24.95. This battery has protection circuits that prevent overcharging the battery over-discharging the battery and short circuit. The Fenix 21700 has a maximum current of 7.5 amps and a voltage of 3.6. If you purchase either the Fenix PD36R Flashlight or the TK22UE, the 21700 battery will be included.

Before using a 21700 battery from any provider for your devices, we recommend carefully reading all instruction manuals. As we had mentioned before, most 21700 batteries are very similar in size. However, internally, these batteries can be completely different. Some may differ in voltage, charging current, and or PTC protection. Some electronic devices may only accept 21700 cells that have a guaranteed maximum current or voltage, and going over can harm the device. If improper batteries are used in your electronic equipment, the warranty may be voided. 

If you do have any questions about any of our batteries including the 21700, please contact us. We will be glad to provide you with the answers you need to operate these batteries safely. 




Sorry. Couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mzr (4/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Stuck an 18650 in my Furyan with the adapter, Tauren (yes, Tauren) Solo RDA on top, ±0.4Ω.... the 18650 was just not enough to drive that RDA even on mid-range ohms and the power and flavor dropped with every hit I took... got myself a 21700 and it made one hell of a difference, on performance and battery life. So if you are going for the option of a mod that can take a 21700, get yourself a 21700 to go with it. If you are going to use it to replace your NCV2 (which you used all day long), you will need the 21700 to carry you through the day, single 18650 wont last.


This is the same reason I switched to 20700/21700 mech squonk I get a better hit and the battery life is alot better and even on my single 21700 regulated mod I get a days worth of vaping running a dual coil tank on top of about. 18ohm.
So I would say go for it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

Thanks everyone. 

I’ll grab some after I sell a kid or 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I’ll grab some after I sell a kid or 2



One (kid) should be fine to cover it... I only have one kidney left, still need that one, so can't sponsor you one bud!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> One (kid) should be fine to cover it... I only have one kidney left, still need that one, so can't sponsor you one bud!


It’s all good. I might keep the kids and just bit feed them for a week or 2. Problem solved.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/21)

Sanyo B 4250mAh were on special for R120 T Vapehyper. I grabbed about 10 of them... having 2 of these in my Evdilo equates to almost 3 Samsung 30Q!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> So I’m looking at a single battery 18650/20700/21700 mod and was wondering if spending the extra on the bigger cells is worth it or just stick with my current 18650’s and use the adapter?
> 
> the bigger cells are quite pricey from what I’ve seen.



dude, which mod you getting ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/21)

Dani 21700 for the win when going fishing!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

vicTor said:


> dude, which mod you getting ?


Grus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Grus


Dude

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Grus


The Grus is awesome but the Coldsteel is more compact.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Dude



Sweet!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> Grus



awesome, try get molicel if you do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

vicTor said:


> awesome, try get molicel if you do


I checked the site but you have to order minimum 10 and that’s a LOT of batteries!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> I checked the site but you have to order minimum 10 and that’s a LOT of batteries!!



try inkd vapor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

vicTor said:


> try inkd vapor


Found them there. Shot dude. You’re very helpful. 

Can you make pay day get here faster perhaps as well?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/21)

vicTor said:


> try inkd vapor


Out of stock but maybe by month end he’ll get some more

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/1/21)

Been running the Gaur since new years eve

Zues with a duel alien coming in at 0.16, new batteries went around 400 puffs, after 2 charges they at 500 - 600 puffs

This thing is amazing

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (4/1/21)

It's a trade off between size, weight against life and performance. The lower wattage you vape then the small compact size of 18650's might be the better option as you don't need that extra performance and life is still good but for those higher wattage users then 21700 are a great benefit not just with battery life but also performance. Personally i like single 21700 devices but i like portable devices so tend to use single battery devices. As for 20700's i just wouldn't understand anyone using these rather than 21700's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/21)

vicTor said:


> dude, which mod you getting ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (6/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 218524



very nice, congratulations

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 218524



Killer looking combo this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Killer looking combo this!


I just need to sell some body parts and get me some 21700’s and then I’ll be happier but so far it’s gold for me.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (6/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> I just need to sell some body parts and get me some 21700’s and then I’ll be happier but so far it’s gold for me.


What's the going rate for a kidney theses day's?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/21)

Timwis said:


> What's the going rate for a kidney theses day's?


2 x 21700’s hopefully

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/21)

Timwis said:


> What's the going rate for a kidney theses day's?



It depends... is it your own or someone else's you are trying to flog @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (6/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It depends... is it your own or someone else's you are trying to flog @Timwis


Of course i would seek out potential victims!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> I just need to sell some body parts and get me some 21700’s and then I’ll be happier but so far it’s gold for me.


Get yourself some 21700 battery wraps and wrap a few 18650-21700 adaptors and you won't feel all that lonely.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## shabs (7/1/21)

Does the Grus use 20700 as well? I have 4 sanyo 20700B lying in the cupboard, maybe I should get a Grus.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/21)

shabs said:


> Does the Grus use 20700 as well? I have 4 sanyo 20700B lying in the cupboard, maybe I should get a Grus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


it does

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)

shabs said:


> Does the Grus use 20700 as well? I have 4 sanyo 20700B lying in the cupboard, maybe I should get a Grus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You should. It’s lekker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

